

WordPress in the Cloud - FreeWorld
http://wp-ready.com/

======
spravtek
So it's basically the same as setting up an EC2 node in AWS with WP? Which
'can be' free. Though I guess this service will be easier for people who not
have the know-how or not want to bother for doing it themselves?

~~~
milhouse1337
You are right, this will be more a "service aggregation". Basically we will be
giving you the ability to launch, manage and customize WP instances. Not all
hosting are equal and not all cloud providers can support "efficiently" a
WordPress site. That's why we wanted to merge all together the possbilities
cloud-based IT infrastructure has to offer with a great CMS. This will ensure
your WordPress will stay optimized, updated, secure and scalable at least on
the technical side. A lot more details will be available soon.

------
makethetick
I find it amazing that when people launch their 'coming soon' pages they don't
include a short description of the service.

"WordPress in the Cloud" gives very little information about what you actually
offer..

~~~
milhouse1337
Totally agree, in fact we where not aware that our beta page was published on
Hacker News :) Again, sorry for the lack of technical details here, will be
done very soon.

------
ceejayoz
Isn't that what WordPress.com is?

~~~
milhouse1337
Yes, kind of like wordpress.com but a little more flexible and consistent.
This is NOT multisite (WP-MU) or anything like that. All the details will be
available soon.

